# RESOLVED: Columbus, OH - Union, MO



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello guys! Just trying to organize this....the other thread is so long, it's getting cluttered. So lets use this strictly for organizing the train to MO.

We're really hoping we can transport 3 of the New Zealand bunnies from Columbus to Union, MO *this weekend*. So far what we have is this (I changed a couple things from the list in the other thread, trying to put it together):

Columbus, OH to Dayton, OH area
FILLED by Jazzaroosky (Jessica)

Dayton, OH to Indianapolis, IN area
(117mi......1hr, 55 min)
FILLED by Jazzaroosky OR StargazerLily (please PM me to let me know if you will be able to help)

 Indianapolis area to Plainfield, IN (overnight)
FILLED by Bo B Bunny
 
Plainfield, IN to Terre Haute, IN
(66.1mi.....1hr, 5min)
NEEDED
 
Terre Haute, IN to Effingham, IL
(70.2mi.....1hr, 13min)
NEEDED

Effingham, IL to St. Louis, MO
(102mi....1hr, 44min)
NEEDED

St Louis, MO to Union, MO
(50.5mi.....55 minutes)
NEEDED





PLEASE RESPOND ASAP. If you can make one of the legs that are read as "pending," please speak up! As I said, we're hoping to do this *THIS WEEKEND*!!!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2007)

You should be getting an email from Teresa pretty soon about the St Louis to Union leg. I'm still looking for my cell phone so I can call her, but I think she'll be able to help out.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going to do what I can. The van is just being too icky to trust far. It is running but missing out a bit and all that. So..... I have messaged my places I can go and that I wish so much I had reliable transportation cause I'd bring them to your door Leaf! Then I could kiss Genelle before I left! LOL!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, aparrantly this guys hauls animals and he is in OHIO - Maybe the rabbits could hitch a ride?!


http://hmffarm.com/



Click on DELIVERY OPTIONS



If this is the case and the cost isn't monumental I can offer to take in _temorarily_ the unclaimed bunnies until I can find them homes. 



I found the site while searching for grooming info for Angoras since I have three and Patrick has one.

Anyhow, it's on a Missouri persons website, and they are within travelling distance of Union, Mo so they probably drive right through this area when going to the breeder.

I havent contacted him but hope someon local to the area where the rabbits are can.





ETA:



Ok, I looked up Rosebud, Mo where the website owner is and if necessary and the transport service they use (based in Ohio)is willing to help on this rescue run I would be happy to meethim in Rosebud itself.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 18, 2007)

The site says he's located in MO....not Ohio...?


----------



## Leaf (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you click on delivery options?



*Option #3 *

*Russell Edgar does professional small livestock hauling and travels all over the country. I know Russ from sheep shearing school and he is a nice guy who knows his sheep and goats! He has the equipment to haul your animals safely to their destination. Check out his website at **http://www.edgarsheepandgoats.com/transportation.html*








Lynne and Russ Edgar 
13306 Granny Creek Road
Fredericktown Ohio 43019
740-485-0195 (Russ)
740-485-1495 (Lynne)





Lynne and Russ Edgar [email protected] 






edgarsheepandgoats.com






*personal info I posted is publically available on the website, no privacy was breeched


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe advertise on CraigsList, check with community boards, etc? (Just going to have to screen any responseswell). 

And you don't have to limit it to the route as is, maybe if you advertise wide enough you'll find a student leaving from Purdue, orwhatever. 

And/or check truckers from Terra Haute?

Can we round up a few bucks for gas and/or a trucker fee? (not sure where the donations sit).

sas


EDIT: Just saw the trucker above, that would be awesome.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 18, 2007)

Edgar's Sheep and Goats sounds like it could be a little pricey...I don't have the money to pay for it Saturday. BUT, I will sent them an e-mail to at least see.

If we are unable to fill the 3 hours from Terre Haute to St. Louis, I'm afraid I will have to cancel the transport and bring these rabbits to the humane society. Which I do not want to do at all.....but what else can be done...


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2007)

Bo, can you keep them an extra night or two? I imagine the Union/SL run is flexible seeing it's short?

How many are there again? 

Really think that an ad on Craigslistandother places like that will help, and I'm working on my Indiana buddies. 

I'mjust not sure what's already been done (EDITutside rabbit circles), really in a time crunch here, no time to read through this (EDIT: more carefully) now. 

I'll check back in a bit.



sas


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2007)

PS: If there's anything left in the 'fix the forum fund' (and there probably will be), I'm sure it can go to a bribe (gas money, reduced courier payment, whatever) for that leg.Count on $20, anyway. 

Not sure where the finances there or here stand yet. Is there already a big shortfall?

sas


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Do we have ANY bites on Terre Haute to Union?


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2007)

I have emailed everyone and every group I can think of and I havent had any luck. 

We ran into this when we were trying to move Winston and Vega. We couldnt find any help out that way.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you tried any cat or dog rescue groups? Any breeders? 

I'm working on it now, just making sure I don't duplicate anybody's efforts. I've put Craigslist ads in the Indy section, will look at the other areas as well. 

Do they have to go to SL or Union? 

sas


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

I heard back from the livestock shipping place here in Ohio....he said he is headed to PA this weekend and is unable to help.

I'm currently finding breeders who are near where there are still drivers needed and e-mailing them, pleading for help....

I have e-mailed rescue groups, dog, cat, rabbit groups.... I've done just about everything. 

It's ONLY a 3 hour drive. I'd do that in a heartbeat....I wish there was someone who could/would....:?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

If it would help - I'd be willing to assist with any additional costs. I'm racking my brain trying to figure out a way to get these buns to their new home.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

*As of right now, no.  I just e-mailed several breeders in the Terre Haute area and some who are within 1-2 hours of there in Illinois. Hopefully I'll hear from someone....

Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Do we have ANY bites on Terre Haute to Union?


----------



## Pipp (Oct 19, 2007)

I doni't think there's going to be a problem, just a few bumps, likethere always are.  I have faith in CraigsList, I've posted in three categories (ride share, volunteer and pets) in three areas (Indianpolis, Terre Haute and St. Louis). 

I'm also asking for temp fostering anywhere along the route to buy more time. (I'm guaranteeing everybody they have homes in Union, they won't get stuck with four New Zealands! 

I think that should be are-focus at this stage -- try and find somebody who can take them a few days somewhere along the route (Indianapolis would be nice). They are outdoor rabbits,not surrendered house bunnies, they can hang out in somebody's spare hutch (or breeder cages) for a few more days. 

That way we can keep looking for volunteers, but also go after some kind-hearted truckers. 

And if we have to pay, we pay. I guess we just won't fix the forum this month.

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Jessica - I know we all hate to leave the bunnies in those small cages any longer than we have too, but could the lady keep them until we can arrange transport. Maybe another week?


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhhh thank you guys for helping. 

Hopefully B Bo Bunny will be able to keep them overnight Saturday and that will buy us some more time. The only problem is this running into next week.....most people work and are unable to spare the time for transport, unlike the weekends.

Fingers crossed that we start hearing from some people!!!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm still hoping something works out. I won't be free enough to travel further for two weeks, depending on work rotation, and unfortunantly we had a coworker go on leave.

I'm going to continue to call people I know in hope someone can step in. This is so frustrating!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

I wonder if someone could keep them until next weekend? I just don't have the room. We are busting at the seams now inside and out LOL! I've called a couple of bunny people and they are not able to either.... they mostly have house rabbits as well.

I will force a place overnight but I gotta be able to take them the next day.

Three hours is a little short of what it really is. It's also just one way. I just can't afford to do a 13 hour trip timewise cause a couple of us have even considered renting a van to haul them there. That's about how long it would be for me to get them and go to St. Louis and come back.

There's got to be someone.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

GOOD NEWS....possibly, anyway....

I was contacted by someone who may be going to Kansas for a short weekend and may be able to help.

CROSS YOUR FINGERS AND PAWS AND EARS AND EYES AND ANYTHING ELSE THAT YOU COULD POSSIBLY CROSS THAT THIS WILL WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

YES!!!! Where are they leaving from?! Please please please! 

ray::goodluckleaseplease:


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

*Not entirely sure. I e-mailed back asking that and also when they will be going...

I'm getting nervous about tomorrow because I just found out that I need to be back here by 11am so that I can take some very important placement tests at my college....I could put it off until Tuesday, when the next available testing day is, but the sooner the better so that I can schedule my classes on Monday and get the ones that I need before they fill up.... If need be I'll wait, but.....ahhhh I'm getting nervous.

That and I don't know what's going to happen if this falls through. I just learned that the CAHS shelter that was my last resort/back up is full. This is turning into a nightmare.

Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> YES!!!! Where are they leaving from?! Please please please!
> 
> ray::goodluckleaseplease:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Ugh! 

Are you bringing them or is the other gal? I am so confused! LOL!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm hoping Betsy (stargazerlily) can. But I haven't heard from her.........I have your number, so if I don't hear from her by tonight, I will assume she is unable to and I'll give you a call to let you know it'll be me you're meeting up with. It'll be the same location I PMed you.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

NEWEST UPDATE:

A breeder south of Columbus has responded to a Craigslist posting I made. She said that she does some rescue along with her breeding and showing and would be able to help with these bunnies. I don't know how many she can take in, but if she can take in the 6 remaining buns (if we can't set it up for MO after all), that would be absolutely wonderful. I'm not sure how many she'd be equipped for, but will be finding out soon. Will post again when I know for sure.

Unless a miracle happens and I find out that we have drivers to cover all legs of the transport tomorrow, I'm afraid I'll most likely have to cancel and find people more locally. Or at least people who can house temporarily until drivers can be found..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent! If nothing else, it could buy us some time!


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

YET ANOTHER UPDATE:

The breeder I spoke about above can take in 5 rabbits. 

I've also been in touch with someone who works with the Columbus HRS and the CAHS who said that if the bunnies can't make it to MO this weekend, next weekend she will be able to drive them straight there herself (I will be going with her) if it can be arranged with Jessica (Leaf). She also said that she may be able to foster one of the rabbits.

SO....that means.....

ALL OF THE REMAINING RABBITS HAVE SOMEWHERE TO GO FOR THE TIME BEING!!!!

Leaf, I PMed you regarding next weekend, if tomorrow does not work again. Please let me know what you want to do if that's what it comes down to. I personally think this sounds like the easiest route to take...and will allow us to jump a few of these hurdles currently standing in our way.

Thank you guys for helping....ALL of you!!!! All of your hard work in trying to make this happen is really amazing to me.....I can't thank you enough on behalf of these bunnies. 

We're not totally out of the woods yet, but we're darn near!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

WAY TO GO JAZZAROOSKY!!!!!!!!!

You worked soooooo hard on this rescue. You should be tremendously proud of yourself.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome! :great:


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2007)

wow thats great news! Great work you guys!

Im so sorry I couldnt be of more help this week but you guys went over and above to get this all worked out. Jazzaroosky if you ever want to help out in the rescue section here youre more than welcome. Ive been needing extra help in this section and you did such a good jobon this.Great work.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thanks! I'd love to help out. 

Haley wrote: *


> wow thats great news! Great work you guys!
> 
> Im so sorry I couldnt be of more help this week but you guys went over and above to get this all worked out. Jazzaroosky if you ever want to help out in the rescue section here youre more than welcome. Ive been needing extra help in this section and you did such a good jobon this.Great work.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Keep me updated on the situation please. I will try to watch this thread until we know for sure what we are doing.

I sure wish it worked out better - I wanted to see bunnies!!! but if they have a safe home for now - awesome!


----------



## stargazerLily (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry not to pop in sooner. I've been under the weather today and have been at work since 6 a.m. I can do tomorrow, and if need be, I can take some of the rabbits for a week or two (just not longer). It's a shame I'm not going to visit my folks any time soon because then I could take them all the way, or most of it (they live in WI). Let me know. I will try to check back later.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

TRANSPORT CANCELLED FOR TOMORROW.

Leaf, please PM me and let me know if you would be able to get them next weekend. A friend of mine offered to drive with me clear there so it'll be much simpler and most likely a lot less stressful on the rabbits. They will be staying with a breeder south of me for the week unless you should decide you no longer want them.....in which case, I'll begin looking for other options.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Let me know if you need anything next week. I don't know what I could do but I'm here 

I'm so glad the other options have opened up.

Stargazer I sure hope you feel better. I hate being sick


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you Pennie! You've been such a wonderful help. I wish it would have worked out this weekend.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe next time. Keep me posted tho. And if I don't get to see those bunnies you'll have to give them a nice nose rub from me.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 20, 2007)

*Jazzaroosky wrote: *


> YET ANOTHER UPDATE:
> 
> The breeder I spoke about above can take in 5 rabbits.
> 
> ...







This is so awesome!



You adopted one, another person in Ohio adopted another - I'm taking two, two friends are taking one each and someone is fostering one... which one am I not counting? I'm trying to keep track of it all, but got derailed. Is the breeder who will be housing them temporarily bekeeping one?



This is all excellent news!



I can't thank you enough - and next weekend would be wonderful. I'd be able to further transport the one to Springfield that weekend, and the other the following weekend, if not through the week.

I'm trying to get into my PM box here, but am having issues with it


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 20, 2007)

*Update on your bunnies - I picked the 4 that are westward bound up last night and they stayed here with me....2 boys, 2 girls. 1 black boy, 1 white boy, and 2 white girls. They all seem to be in good condition....all skittish, but that's understandable. The black boy appeared to be the most skittish of the bunch.

Overall, they look like they didn't get attacked by the animal the way my Rilo and the doe who went to someone in SE Ohio....only a couple of them have had one or two toes nipped and they're really not bad at all. A couple DID have some balding fur on their hind feet, like the beginnings of sore hocks...but nothing too terrible.

This morning I drove them to the breeder who is keeping them for the week. If something should fall through and we can't get them to MO for a third week in a row, she has no problem keeping them and finding homes for them herself. In fact, she said she has a friend who has been looking for a black NZ. BUT, I told her that I should know definitely by Thursday whether the trip to MO is on! 

There are 2 more bunnies who need placement, but I believe I have that covered. The friend of mine who said she'd drive straight to MO with me said she may be able to foster one....and even if she can't, this breeder said she'll have room for both of these bunnies....who I will most likely be getting Monday night and bringing to her Tuesday afternoon.

SOOOOO.....Leaf!!! LOL. What I need you to do is send me directions on where you want to meet up. If you can drive east, even if just an hour east, that would be wonderful. Also, let me know what time so I can try to plan when to leave. I believe it's roughly a 7 hour trip (not adding traffic issues or any of that in...) from Columbus and I'd like to arrange it so that we can arrive in the afternoon. I'm thinking we'll try to leave here by 7 or 8am...which means we'd get in to your area by....2 or 3, roughly? It'll be NEXT SATURDAY 10/27. 

And now, the best part of my post...I have pictures of your new babies!! Please do remember that the bunnies are not spayed or neutered (which I'd really like you to promise that they'll be altered....as well as let your friends know it needs done ASAP), so if you decide to take a male/female combo, you'll need to have separate carriers and cages for each. I had no problems with fighting while they were here, so I suspect that wouldn't be an issue should you choose to take both females or both males.

The girls:







The boys (the black one was pretty freaked out....the white boy wasn't as much as it looks like he is in that pic. He was VERY curious):






Sooo....Jessica, just let me know ASAP about what I asked and I can let my friend and the breeder holding these bunnies know what's up. And if anything might change, please let me know as soon as possible so other homes can be found if need be. 

Leaf wrote: *


> You adopted one, another person in Ohio adopted another - I'm taking two, two friends are taking one each and someone is fostering one... which one am I not counting? I'm trying to keep track of it all, but got derailed. Is the breeder who will be housing them temporarily bekeeping one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 20, 2007)

They are soooo beautiful!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad that these buns are going to a wonderful home. Great job everyone (especially Jazzaroosky!!!).


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 20, 2007)

The black boy is just stunning.....I was sooo tempted to sneak him off into my little bunny herd....and say I don't know what happened to him....hehehehe.:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

I posted and didn't rwlise there ws a second page.  Good luck. I hope it all woprks out ok  they are so sweet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

:bawl:I wanted to play with them!!! 

It's probably a good thing I didn't cause those are gorgeous bunners!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh they're beautiful!! I can't wait until they are HOME - they sure deserve it! I've already spoken to my vet, letting him know I'll be wanting to bring in 4 new rabbits. I figure before Cara, Racheal and I split them up it would be better to get them in for an initial exam all at once. It'll be easier to schedule the spays & neuters then, as well, and if anything the three of us can have a get together when its done.

You've really worked hard on this and we're all very greatful for it! You don't know how much! I've emailed you this morning about directions, phone numbers etc... I hope you have fun on the trip and have a chance to relax as well!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, my friend who is looking to bond her Flemish Giant, Magpie has decided on the white male, and she's already calling him Bruce. 

I can't wait until they get here!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

What a great name for him! I can't wait to see them all happy at home! Will you take photos of the ones going to your friends? They are just so pretty in the photos we've seen. 

I'm really excited for all of you.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Jessica,

I got your e-mail (forget if I responded....I've been preoccupied with my boyfriend - first of all he hasn't been home for a week because he was out of state with his dad, and now that he's home, he's having some pretty serious back issues....so I've been taking care of him....can't wait til he's all better, lol)..... The directions sound fairly easy. I'll send you my cell phone number and get in touch on Thursday or Friday just to confirm that everything is ready to go! 

Susan, the lady keeping the bunnies for now, said they're all doing great...she said they all seem curious and want to come up to check her out, but they're all pretty skittish. She said both females seem to be moreso than the boys. But they're doing great!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 24, 2007)

Jazz,



What size pet taxis will they travel best in? I'm going to have to go buy some this week I guess - I haven't had any luck reclaiming taxis I've lent out.

I dont know whose crates you'll bee bringing them in, but if you'd be interested in selling them let me know and I'll buy from you before going to the store.



I'm glad your boyfriend is back, and I hope his back getsfeeling better. 



There will be many, many pictures to come!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2007)

Is this transport still on for this weekend?


----------



## Leaf (Oct 26, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Is this transport still on for this weekend?



No.

Jazzaroosky's boyfriend is having back troubles that'll keep him from travelling distances for the time being. I've had back problems myself so I do understand the reasoning. 

She's going to try to place the rabbits locally and if that doesn't pan out we'll try again to set up a transport system to get them here.

She let me know yesterday afternoon so today I'll get in touch with Racheal and Cara to let them know.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry this isn't working.

When something like this keeps falling through, I find that there is a reason and I just don't know what it is, yet.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe too, there is a reason for everything. Eventually it'll come around, whatever the future may bring.


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to have kept everyone in the dark about what's going on.....this week has been very stressful and tiring for me.

Long story short, my boyfriend regularly has a few back pains. It hurts for a while, but goes away. He was in West Virginia all last week helping his dad build a barn on some land his family owns down there, and must have used his back too much....because this week he's been basically immobile. He got back on Sunday, was really sore, went to work Monday, and has been in a lot of pain since then. Went to the chiropractor on Tuesday and after some x-rays, found out that he has some pinched nerves in his back and is completely out of whack. I don't understand the degree rating or whatever it is....but I guess normal is between 38-40....he rated at 49. SO....he's had to go back twice a day every day this week for adjustments and because he's unable to sit without being in a lot of pain, I've had to do the driving back and forth (missing some work at that). I'm EXHAUSTED....he's in pain....we're a pair right now! :help

Susan, the person who has the 4 who were supposed to go to MO, was able to find homes for them no problem. One friend of her's took one of the boys, and another took all three of the others. I'm bringing the remaining 2 out to her this evening.

But now here's the other new development....

The two does I picked up last night (both black girls)...one has a few toes that were nibbled off on one of her front paws as well as one of her hind feet. The other...I was completely shocked to find out that one of her back feet has a deformity so that it's in the shape of a "Y" basically. It's very strange looking, but doesn't appear to impede her movement any. She has a couple toes that have been nibbled as well. And her teeth.....I *think* she may have some mild malocclusion....I'm not sure. I talked with my friend Danielle, who's a CHRS volunteer and asked her opinion. REW bunnies and big bunnies in general are more difficult to adopt out than other bunnies....but as I'm sure you all realize, ones with health problems and deformities are usually the hardest to find homes for. Rilo is a clown of a boy, very personable....I have no doubt that he will be able to find a good home and make someone very happy. The "Y-foot Girl"...I'm worried about her. So last night I thought long and hard about keeping her and bringing Rilo to Susan for placement. After discussing it with Danielle, who confirmed what I was thinking about ease of adoption of REWs vs bunnies with health issues, I've decided to keep this black girl. 

We set up a vet appointment for this Sunday to have her checked out. Hopefully her teeth are alright.

Thank you to everyone who helped and volunteered to help with the transport. I wish we could have proceeded (heck, I was excited to see MO...I've never travelled that far west, lol), but it just doesn't look like it was meant to happen or something. The good thing is that even though the bunnies didn't make their roadtrip, they did find homes around Columbus, thanks to Susan.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 26, 2007)

*Jazzaroosky wrote: *


> Sorry to have kept everyone in the dark about what's going on.....this week has been very stressful and tiring for me.
> 
> 
> Susan, the person who has the 4 who were supposed to go to MO, was able to find homes for them no problem. One friend of her's took one of the boys, and another took all three of the others. I'm bringing the remaining 2 out to her this evening.





Maybe I'm reading it wrong but the timingkind ofbothers me.

We have been expecting them to come this weekend ever since the 19th of this month. 

On the 24th you emailed me letting me know your boyfriend was having back trouble, but said you were hoping your friend could make the transport and it wasn't cancelled "YET" -butit on the25th Ireceived an email sayingthat the transportwas off.

Today, the 26th, I read that they have all been rehomed.

Ican only hopethat they were all rehomed on VERY short notice afteryou decided not to make the transport and emailed me about it around 3pm yesterday.

There's nothing to be done about it now, though, and at least they all did get placed. It's a small victory in the rabbit world and I wish them the best.



:apollo:


----------



## Jazzaroosky (Oct 26, 2007)

I brought the bunnies to Susan last Saturday with the intention of picking them up tonight and driving to MO tomorrow. They've been with her for nearly a week. I've been trying my best to keep everyone up to date on what was going on.

Susan said that she would be happy to keep the rabbits for the week and that if it didn't work out, she would be able to find homes for them, no problem. She is, from my understanding, a big-time breeder in this area...and as such, she has quite a few connections in the local rabbit scene. She had told me upon my drop off last weekend that a friend of her's had wanted a black NZ for some time, so she knew that if things fell through with this transport, he would have no problem being placed. And like I said, the other friend of her's took the other three rabbits. I'm sure she communicated with her friends during the course of the week and let them know there was a chance these bunnies would be available. And when I told her yesterday that the transport was off, she contacted them to say, "Hey, your rabbits are available." 

I swear to you there is no conspiracy or funny business going on. I would be driving to Missouri tomorrow if it weren't for my boyfriend being unable to go and me needing to stay here to help him. I love rabbits and I want to do all that I can to help those that need helped, but in this case, my boyfriend is a bigger concern and priority to me. I was hoping that he would have been feeling better by this weekend after going to the chiropractor so much throughout the week, but he woke up this morning unable to move and unable to go to work. I can't expect him to indure a 14+ hour car ride. It would kill him. It's painful for him to sit, stand, or lay in the same spot for even just 5 minutes right now.

I'm sorry that it just did not seem to be in the cards. If the transport train could have been arranged and all legs filled, we wouldn't have ever had a problem to begin with. Thank you for trying to help, I'm sorry it did not work out, and as I said, nothing has been planned behind your back - earlier this week I had every intention of driving to MO. Plans just changed.

(Edited to add: My friend who was possibly going to be able to help, would only be able to travel that far if I were going with her. Which is out of the question because I need to be here to help my boyfriend while he's basically on bed-rest due to his back. I do not blame her for not wanting to make the trip alone - neither would I)


----------



## Haley (Oct 26, 2007)

well Im happy to hear they have found homes, but Im sorry for you Leaf because I know how excited you were.

As a side note, we're trying to place 30-40 rabbits in Michigan who were scheduled for slaughter bc a breeder cant care for them so if anyone is interested Im happy to get pics and set up transport. Im guessing theyre probably NZs or a similar breed.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd love to hearmore about the homes these guys got. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> well Im happy to hear they have found homes, but Im sorry for you Leaf because I know how excited you were.
> 
> As a side note, we're trying to place 30-40 rabbits in Michigan who were scheduled for slaughter bc a breeder cant care for them so if anyone is interested Im happy to get pics and set up transport. Im guessing theyre probably NZs or a similar breed.



I'm in central Indiana if I can help in a transport, you know I will. (Or babysitting overnight.......)


----------

